# oh dear honeymoon's over!



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

After a fantastic start Dexter howled for 2 hours last night! My what a noise an 8 week old puppy can make! He kept everyone in my house awake till 2 am until I finally went down and kipped on the sofa beside his crate. Dexter was so happy and settled immediately and slept deeply till morning. Actually I slept pretty well too as I didn't have to listen to hubby snoring!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

LOL!!! lady was like that too, but from night 1...first night, 6 hours on my chest...then two weeks on the sofa near the crate. It will get better!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

It's heart wrenching the noise they make isn't it! I remember when Betty was tiny I thought she would wake up all of Windsor!!! She also seemed to reach a crescendo of noise, it would die down a bit until it built up again!!!!

Good luck tonight!


----------



## Alfie_Sherry (May 15, 2011)

OOoh I feel your pain. We've had Alfie for 2 weeks now and he has had some good nights (well 2 but i'm trying to be positive) and some not so good nights. We live in a dormer bungalow - there are 3 bedrooms upstairs so the kids are fine they don't hear him, but our youngest and us have bedrooms downstairs so can hear him a little more loudly - you'd think someone was hurting him the way he was carrying on last night (I did check and he was fine but I couldn't wait for a peroid of him being quiet because for 55 minutes there wasn't one!).


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor poor Dexter .... only joking Tessy, maybe put your husband on settee and take Dexter upstairs x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Now that's an idea Karen! 
Had a wonderful night last night. We settled Dexter in his crate in the sitting room at about 11 with all of us there ( watching TV) and then when he was asleep shut his door and crept out one at a time and left the TV on! It did the trick he didnt even notice we had gone! He slept through no problem. Wonder how long we can fool him!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hoping for forever!


----------



## Suzieque (May 28, 2011)

Honeymoon over!
I am waiting for it to begin  Henry came home on Sunday,a little ball of unbelieveable enery...and he has lungs the size of Australia....boy can he cry at night,you worry about the pup,you worry about the neigbours...and you worry about keeping up at work with sleep depravation...any idea's? have tried the teddy bears in crate,socks stuffed worn by me...short of valium! guess we just have to ride this out


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Hello Everyone!

We got little Poppy last Saturday, and for the first two nights she screamed and woofed and yelped and sang as loud as 20 dogs it seemed! We didn't know what we could do to stop her so we did end up getting up at 3am to take her out for a wee but of course to her this also meant 3am play time. So when we left her she got louder and louder! I too was worried that she was OK, about waking our neighbours, and about work the following day. For these nights we covered her crate in a black blanket as it is very light very early in our living room. We also left the ipod playing. But nothing worked.

On Monday night we kept her awake from 8.30pm-11.00pm, even though she was falling asleep and looking at us like ' how could you.' So we kept trying to play with her, cuddle her and stroke her, even walked her outside wrapped in a blanket, sang to her etc. So eventually 11pm came and she was zonked! We left a tiny light on in the room as well as left the front of her crate uncovered. She slept through from 11-6am and although she had a wee on her blanket, she was silent and happy and full of beans in the morning.

We have now repeated this and she has slept all night for 3 nights in a row. She even slept until 6.30am this morning so a little longer! We are shattered and hoping eventually she will go 10/10.30pm-7/7.30am, although I don't know if this is a crazy dream!

Hope this helps anyone else strugggling with a new pup...an idea to try at least?! It feels really cruel to keep them awake when they are snuggly and keep going in to a ball but it totally worked and she had forgiven us by morning!

Annie and Poppy


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Annie and Poppy said:


> Hello Everyone!
> 
> We have now repeated this and she has slept all night for 3 nights in a row. She even slept until 6.30am this morning so a little longer! We are shattered and hoping eventually she will go 10/10.30pm-7/7.30am, although I don't know if this is a crazy dream!
> 
> Annie and Poppy


Hi Annie Woof to Poppy 

You are getting quite a little routine going already ..well done .. do what works for you 

As for your dream of 10pm - 7am ish ... good luck he he he I am giggling because I remember feeling like that .. and your dream will come true .. Oakley was fully spoilt, I was on the sofa for a week .... now at 7 months old he is 10pm to 6am ish .. we are all early riser in the house, well my hubby, not me until I had a cockapoo... now I am a tired warn out woman .. but a happy one at that  ....


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Taking Dexter out for a wee last thing at night doesn't really work as he thinks it's playtime not bedtime. Putting him in his crate when he's lively doesn't really work either. He now has his last wee at about 10 then sleeps deeply in his crate in the sitting room with all of us. He may have had a small wee on his blanket in the crate by morning but it doesn't seem to bother him so I just wash it so he has a fresh one every day.


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

From day one I have Harleys crate in my bedroom and he has been great just a couple of little whimpers then settles. Having said that he is curled up next to me NOW see my comment on Gentle Leader....he has been a little monkey this morning! but:ilmc: how could I not!


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

JoJo said:


> Hi Annie Woof to Poppy
> 
> You are getting quite a little routine going already ..well done .. do what works for you
> 
> As for your dream of 10pm - 7am ish ... good luck he he he I am giggling because I remember feeling like that .. and your dream will come true .. Oakley was fully spoilt, I was on the sofa for a week .... now at 7 months old he is 10pm to 6am ish .. we are all early riser in the house, well my hubby, not me until I had a cockapoo... now I am a tired warn out woman .. but a happy one at that  ....


Hi JoJo!

I think I am too turning into an early riser tired out lady! Poppy did sleep from 10pm-6am this morning which is a record for her but we are just shattered! Absolutely love her to bits but WOW what hard work but so so worth it. We had visitors yesterday and we were absolutely zonked! Rich and I fell asleep on the sofa while she was having a nap in her crate and ended up being asleep for nearly 2 hours without a peep from Poppy! I still can't help waking at 3/4am to listen out for her! I bet Oakley LOVED having mummy sleeping on the sofa, I'm sure it gave him a lot of comfort in a strange new house


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Annie I know what you mean about listening out for them lol , even when they are asllep your still on alert at first. As spring came and the birds started their dawn chorus my husband was jumping out of bed thinking it was Mable.. go back to sleep its the birds..... it does get easier honest x x


----------



## Annie and Poppy (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh thank you Karen  Yes it is everything, the door squeeking, the birds churping, a car going by, and I'm wide awake, 'was that Poppy crying?'...

I have been very restrained at actually checking on her though and since day 3 she has slept through.

We had a record breaking night last night of Poppy sleeping 10pm-7am, cannot believe it! To top it off last night was her second night of not wetting her bed, so I have no idea how that works, the longer the sleep the more she can hold it?!!! Who knows, but Im very happy with her!

I don't know if is normal but before bed time she is/was VERY irritable, chewing and biting us and everything and generally not playing just being naughty (a bit like me if I'm not allowed to sleep when I want to!!!) And refusing to stay outside for a wee just wanting to run into her crate. Hence the 10pm not 11pm bedtime! But hey, if she sleeps through, I'm not complaining!

She's been up all of an hour and so is now snuggling back in her crate for a well deserved nap


----------

